# Fatality on dunes at Silver Lake State Park



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fatality on dunes at Silver Lake State Park was third since 2000 

A fatal accident Saturday afternoon on the dunes at Silver Lake State Park remains under investigation by the Oceana County Sheriff's Department. 
Michael Joseph Jay, 25, of Detroit, died when his motorcycle collided head-on with a sport utility vehicle. The driver of the SUV, 25-year-old Daniel Tippett of Holland, was not seriously injured, and apparently did not seek hospital treatment, police reported. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-4/1081178171187390.xml

ALSO:
Motorcyclist dies in crash at Silver Lake Sand Dunes	
http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=22511


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

I havent been on the dunes since the made it all one way. But back in the old days crashes were more common. It's like the artical says there are certan risks.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

From what I saw on TV a person needs to be nuts to go to Silver Lake. I feel sorry for the dunes.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Dont know about now but it wasent bad 10 years ago. You still had your goofbolls that didnt care and expected other people to watch out for them, But your going to have that all the time. when I use to go up there you use to have what they called test hill. If you couldnt make it up that you didnt get on the dunes. From what I hear now you can drive a two wheel drive up there test hill with out much of a problem. Thats just not right. Test hill is what kept the population down on the dunes. Just like with everything else too many in a limited area spells diaster


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I was up there just 2 yrs ago, and yes there was alot of traffic but everyone was considerate. Not to pick on the 4 wheelers or anything but man can those rip along. They where the ones flying in every direction. Test hill is still a challenge, and no way a 2 wheeler could even make it into the dunes. We saw alot of suvs getting stuck and other duners where making a mint pulling them out. It was especially funny when they tried test hill and got stuck midway up. The dunes are not for the family wagon.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah...the new access road to the dunes lets "anything" up there. Not like the 80's when you smiled as you passed 2 or 3 trucks stuck on the enterance hill.  

The wife and I went up last fall to check out the fall color. It was still pretty busy at that time of year. Saw a couple of close calls...mostly from "goofballs" that only know one speed.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That place is crazy. It reminds me of a Mad Max movie! I've been up there at least once for the past three years. I'm surprised there are not people killed every summer.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I took my wife and two kids up there last year and had a blast. We went in August and it wasn't bad at all. I think they do a great job on regulating what goes on in the park, by checking you when you enter and the patrol they have once you are on the dunes. You are going to have crazy drivers anywhere you go. You just have to become more of a defensive driver rather than an offensive driver when you are crossing the dunes. I think driving during rush hour down I-94 is more dangerous than the dunes


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ORV drivers urged to use caution as season opens 

As the dune buggy season gets underway at Silver Lake State Park in Mears, Pete LundBorg is concerned that off-road-vehicle drivers tune their driving skills a bit before just cutting loose.	

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpress/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1081592291130440.xml


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

This is a link to Michigan jeepers of someone that was a freind of the person that died......http://www.michiganjeepers.com/foru...7404/page/0/view/collapsed/sb/5/o/all/fpart/1


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

thats why I quit going up there years ago. to many idiots who have no experience wheeling. too many fools flying around there not knowing the rules.


----------

